# Fall E-callers



## webfootwacker (Jan 1, 2010)

Anybody hear if you can use e-callers in the fall season for snows,or is it just the spring season only?.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Canada might allow them in the fall but in the US it is just in the spring.


----------



## schmill (Jan 31, 2011)

yes you can in canada but only over strictly snow decoys im pretty sure you cant even have blue decoys out


----------



## Murmer (Apr 8, 2012)

You can use ecalls in the fall just dont get caught doing it!!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Murmer said:


> You can use ecalls in the fall just dont get caught doing it!!!


Some guys are finding that out the hard way in SD...


----------



## AndyN (Feb 27, 2013)

the professor said:


> Murmer said:
> 
> 
> > You can use ecalls in the fall just dont get caught doing it!!!
> ...


Yet they are still allowed to hunt... :roll:


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

AndyN said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > Murmer said:
> ...


For the mean time, their day is coming.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

What a bunch of weasels! I hope they throw the books at them.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Personally, who cares? We will pry be able to use an e-caller in the fall within 5 years. We already can use one in Canada. They want the snows dead right? What's easier than killing juvies that are 3 months old? It's illegal, I'm not going to say it isn't. But they do want the birds dead because it is a population problem....

If these biologists and GFP's want to get serious about handling the bird problems, let hunters try to take care of it instead of drilling eggs and smashing nests...


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

clint_hay said:


> Personally, who cares? We will pry be able to use an e-caller in the fall within 5 years. We already can use one in Canada. They want the snows dead right? What's easier than killing juvies that are 3 months old? It's illegal, I'm not going to say it isn't. But they do want the birds dead because it is a population problem....
> 
> If these biologists and GFP's want to get serious about handling the bird problems, let hunters try to take care of it instead of drilling eggs and smashing nests...


Yea, great idea the mallards would love the call too. :withstupid:


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

clint_hay said:


> Personally, who cares? We will pry be able to use an e-caller in the fall within 5 years. We already can use one in Canada. They want the snows dead right? What's easier than killing juvies that are 3 months old? It's illegal, I'm not going to say it isn't. But they do want the birds dead because it is a population problem....
> 
> If these biologists and GFP's want to get serious about handling the bird problems, let hunters try to take care of it instead of drilling eggs and smashing nests...


What an ignorant comment. There is so many things wrong this statement. The USFWS will more than likely never allow e-callers in the fall in the US. Bi-harvest is what they are most concerned about. Ducks and dark geese would be shot in spreads. Biologists have worked for YEARS to try and estimate harvest based on current hunting methods and seasons. By allowing e-callers that work goes out the window.

Hunters will never make a dent in the snow goose population. The reason you can use one in Canada is hunting pressure, it just doesn't compare to the US. Once a population gets to that point it is almost impossible to lower the population with hunting methods. At this point, no egg manipulation is done on the tundra. Before you speak, please know the facts.

This idea of "who cares" is such bull****. Its illegal and they deserve what ever they get. The rumor is that some of these boys will get a few years off. I know that you know these guys personally and do a lot of hunting with them. They made a mistake but it was a risk they knew they were taking. There is no one to blame except themselves and eachother.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Out of curiosity, how hefty was the penalty?


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

It is still being investigated....


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

clint_hay said:


> Personally, who cares? We will pry be able to use an e-caller in the fall within 5 years. We already can use one in Canada. They want the snows dead right? What's easier than killing juvies that are 3 months old? It's illegal, I'm not going to say it isn't. But they do want the birds dead because it is a population problem....
> 
> If these biologists and GFP's want to get serious about handling the bird problems, let hunters try to take care of it instead of drilling eggs and smashing nests...


Simply put that's probably one of the dumbest things I've ever read. With that who cares attitude I'd like to see what other wildlife laws you don't care about. If you break the law you deserve to be punished. I really doubt you'll see the legalization of the ecaller in the fall in the U.S. I hope these guys and anyone else who violates the law gets the book thrown at them.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

mntwinsfan said:


> clint_hay said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, who cares? We will pry be able to use an e-caller in the fall within 5 years. We already can use one in Canada. They want the snows dead right? What's easier than killing juvies that are 3 months old? It's illegal, I'm not going to say it isn't. But they do want the birds dead because it is a population problem....
> ...


I think youre missing the point. Its not intrinsically wrong to use an ecaller in the fall, just a law on the books. Idk how its so bad to use one in ND or SD or why they dont legalize it when you can go 8 hours north and smash limits over calls, ducks and darks included? Also it doesnt appear youve used an ecaller up north in the fall very much. Its not like the ducks and canadas just dive bomb it like long lost friends


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Please go back to the hole in the ground where you came from. It's ILLEGAL plain and simple. These guys shouldn't get a pass because its legal in Canada. The reason the laws are different is because of hunting pressure. I have hunted in Canada and am well aware that the e-callers are not the golden ticket for ducks and darks.

If you get pulled over for going 65 mph and the speed limit is 55 mph do you think you don't deserve a ticket? Grow up. Its not like the laws are hidden somewhere. I don't have any sympathy for anyone continuously breaking the law.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

the professor said:


> Murmer said:
> 
> 
> > You can use ecalls in the fall just dont get caught doing it!!!
> ...


Who are the guys that got caught?


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't think it would be proper to give out names on a public forum. All I know is that there were a group of guys that got busted with a large amount of snow geese and ecallers were used. There are a lot of rumors as to how many days they hunted and the penalties associated with each person.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Wrong is wrong these guys knew what they were doing and now are going to face the consequences. Very likely it wasn't a onetime deal and they were doing it over several hunts and maybe even years. Time will tell. Could be some large fines and loss of licenses. They will get what they deserve.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Allowing ecallers in the fall will only do 1 thing, hurt harvest numbers in the spring when it's the easiest to kill snow geese.

Alex


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

clint_hay said:


> If these biologists and GFP's want to get serious about handling the bird problems, let hunters try to take care of it instead of drilling eggs and smashing nests...


Mother Nature will take care of it herself this year. With the late migration I am predicting a poor nesting season for snow geese.


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

clint_hay said:


> If these biologists and GFP's want to get serious about handling the bird problems, let hunters try to take care of it instead of drilling eggs and smashing nests...


Completely irrelevant to the topic at hand, I'm just going to hope and assume you know snow geese don't nest in the lower 48.


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

For everyone bashing Ecallers in the Fall, go to a different forum cause most of the true snow goose hunters i have talked to would love to have Ecallers in the Fall, also i think you should be able to shoot an unlimited amount of snows and be able to use ecallers, but if you do use ecallers, you can strictly only shoot snow geese, just like in the spring, and if you shoot a duck or canada goose or a speckelbelly, even while the ecaller is in the field that you should get just as a heavy as a fine as you would in the Spring. Now weather or not this will ever happen, i don't know, but one can only hope.


----------

